# How much do you tip your SA



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd never considered tipping my service advisor. That said I always sit and shoot the breeze with him; ask about his band, talk about current stuff, etc. I do that cause I like him and I enjoy the rapport. Always give full fives.

My sales associate, Andrew at Sonnen (not my local dealer), gets the highest marks as well. No tip, but I have given him several referals that have turned into sales.

Perhaps I should be tipping my dentist though . . .


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

I have had the same advisor for years and consistently tip him $20 every time. So far I have received the following free of charge in just the last 1.5 years alone:

* Goodwilled tires (issue with 545 with Sport package wearing tires unevenly) - $1500
* SRS issue not covered under warranty resolved free - $3-500
* Dead battery BMW says is due to me draining it (not true) - $100+change
* Programming of iDrive for iPod mod - cut in half - $250 savings

The reason is simple - most customers going into the dealership think their stuff doesn't stink because they're driving a BMW. I treat mine with respect, tip him for excellent service (in some cases for the work being performed, in other cases it is more an investment for the future). In return, I *ALWAYS* get the benefit of the doubt and the goodwill stuff is very often at the discretion of the SA. (the old timer SAs have enough clout in some cases to make the call on replacing an engine for FREE!)

Treat them like everyone else (thinking the 5's are good enough) and when the time comes to get your back, he/she won't. Treat them like gold, and they always come through for you.

I'm on my 13th year owning BMWs and have found this to be true time and time again.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

TopDownInFL said:


> I have had the same advisor for years and consistently tip him $20 every time. So far I have received the following free of charge in just the last 1.5 years alone:
> 
> * Goodwilled tires (issue with 545 with Sport package wearing tires unevenly) - $1500
> * SRS issue not covered under warranty resolved free - $3-500
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth :thumbup:


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

The tip depends on the service. If the SA brings my party our order on time and it's still hot, I'll go as high as 20%. If I have to send back a meal or he gets the order wrong.....

ARE you serious? You tip the Service Advisor? Wow. They're lucky if I don't yell.


----------



## SJK (Jun 18, 2008)

My SA wouldn't recognize a bottle of wine unless it had a screw top and was in a brown paper bag.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

SJK said:


> My SA wouldn't recognize a bottle of wine unless it had a screw top and was in a brown paper bag.


:rofl:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

mawana said:


> I try 20%, sometimes 15%!


If you tip by percentage, wouldn't that motivate them to make your bill larger? I think it's crazy to tip for this, but if someone is going to I would think the way to do it is . . . the smaller the bill, the larger the tip.


----------



## booyah (May 22, 2005)

Funny you guys talking about this as I just accepted a Job as Service Advisor at our BMW place! from the initial interview and the way they do business, its going to be a great time Ill shall see in the upcoming months..lol


----------



## tex_phil (May 28, 2008)

I may consider tipping them if they come to me on roller skates.:dunno:


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

tex_phil said:


> I may consider tipping them if they come to me on roller skates.:dunno:


+1


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

cjwheeling said:


> +1


+2


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

TopDownInFL said:


> I have had the same advisor for years and consistently tip him $20 every time. So far I have received the following free of charge in just the last 1.5 years alone:
> 
> * Goodwilled tires (issue with 545 with Sport package wearing tires unevenly) - $1500
> * SRS issue not covered under warranty resolved  free - $3-500
> ...


Also being a long standing BMW enthusiast and multi car owner I agree with you 100%
Those little things go a long way when you are out of warranty and need a little help.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

I try not to tip people who make more money than I do....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

similarly, just curious how much you guys tip your tax accountants and financial planners. 










:rofl: :angel:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

SA Tipping Thread

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266363


----------

